# Zecheriah 14



## heartoflesh (Dec 12, 2005)

Where does Zech 14 fit in with Amill/Postmill eschatology? Is it part of the present reign of Christ, or is it depicting the second advent?


----------



## non dignus (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Where does Zech 14 fit in with Amill/Postmill eschatology? Is it part of the present reign of Christ, or is it depicting the second advent?



I'm amil. It looks like the final battle at the end of the millennium. Therefore Jerusalem would be the church.


----------



## Robin (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's the long answer - how Rev. 20 (millennial question) comports with passages like Zech. 14.

(Carefully read the article to see how Biblical Theology/eschatology unfolds...) 


http://www.mountainretreatorg.net/eschatology/reigning.html#B

Reigning With Christ
(Revelation 20:1-6 In Its Salvation-Historical Setting) 
By Don Garlington 

Excerpt from part B: The Prophetic Expectation of the Future Salvation

....A third illustration is that of the warfare between Israel and the nations. Prophecies such as Ezekiel 38; Daniel 7; Joel 3; Zechariah 14; and Obadiah speak of a great and final conflict between the kingdom of God and its rival powers. The NT, however, says nothing about actual combat involving Israel and the surrounding nations. Rather, it takes, e.g., Ps 2:1 and interprets it as the collusion of the Romans and the Jews (!) in the crucifixion of Christ (Acts 4:25-28). In another instance, Gog and Magog, in Ezekiel 38, are brought into connection with Satan's last attempt to deceive the nations (Rev 20:7-8). The fight is not between Israel and non-Jewish peoples; instead, the forces of evil surround the "saints" (v. 9), who are the earthly counterparts of those are already reigning with Christ (vv. 4-6).26 Accordingly, the detailed descriptions of these wars in the prophets (and Revelation) are to be understood "ideologically," not geographically. 

(remember, there's a lot more to this....)

Enjoy,

Robin


----------



## Robin (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rick Larson_
> Is it part of the present reign of Christ, or is it depicting the second advent?



The deeper answer is *BOTH* Rick.

(It goes without saying, take care to read Zech. in context because a theme is developing.) At very least, begin at Zech 8 and travel on to the end, without stopping. Through-out, the prophet is including references to both first and second advental periods. 

I was struck by one amazing subtle revelation:

Zech. 12
Him Whom They Have Pierced
10"And I will pour out on the house of David and the inhabitants of Jerusalem a spirit of grace and pleas for mercy, so that, when they look on *me*, on him whom they have pierced, they shall mourn for him, as one mourns for an only child, and weep bitterly over him, as one weeps ....



r.


----------

